# Amber Pepsi New Bern NC



## iggyworf (Jul 7, 2017)

This is my 1st amber Pepsi bottle I got a few mnths back at a local flea mkt. New Bern North Carolina. No.  NEW2 in Ayers vol 1 book. From 1905. Not in great condition though. It has a little chip on the top. I paid up a little for it but had the person throw in 3 other bottles if I gave him what he wanted for this one. 




lip damage                                                       close up



the other 3  50th anniversary South Carolina 1986 - Pepsi Cola Management Institute 1972 - 6 oz Venezuela



Thanx for lookin!


----------



## jblaylock (Jul 7, 2017)

Those are all pretty much garbage.  I'll pm you my address and you can just send them to me


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 7, 2017)

That's a funny one Josh! I knew the PCMI commemorative was a good one and the guy wanted 20$ for it. but when he showed me the amber I had to sweeten that deal with that one for sure. Hey do you have any amber Pepsi's? If so post some pics. Love to see them.


----------



## jblaylock (Jul 9, 2017)

I don't have any of the older embossed Amber bottles.  I have a few of the older bottles, block print, script, and other embossed ones.  I do have an amber Paper-label beer bottle from the 30s.  I typically don't by bottles that aren't Kentucky related, but I have been wanting a New Bern bottle, just because it's the origin of Pepsi.


----------

